# I made a comic!



## Lichen7192 (Jul 9, 2013)

I made a comic about how bettas deserve to be treated better than they often are. I know that the drawings are sloppily drawn and the text is in puke-inducing colors, but I just wanted to get the message out to more people about how important proper care is.

You can see it athttp://lyli-ann.deviantart.com/art/A-Note-on-Bettas-391279876


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

Good job! I like it.  The proper treatment of bettas, and fish in general, is definitely a message that needs to be spread.


----------

